# Plz solve this riddle



## sham1983 (Jun 29, 2008)

A man was traveling to Kasoa.
At the bus stop, he met a man with 7 wives. *

Each wife has 12 sons and 12 daughters
Each daughter of the man's wife had 4 sons and 7 daughters, each son of the
man's wife had 7 sons and 4 daughters.
Each grand daughter had 4 friends.

How many people got to Kasoa?

** plz send me this number i am very thankful to you. send me working also plz.

Best Regards,
Shahzaib.


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jun 29, 2008)

The answer is 1 which is the original man going to Kasoa.

No where in the riddle does it say, with good reason because it is the trick inside the riddle, that anyone else at the bus stop is also going to Kasoa...all those people could have been going to Timbuktu for all we know.

And it would have been an airport not a bus stop, with 25 jumbo jets not buses hopefully headed to a place where that family can pick up a few pointers on the subject of birth control with all those offspring, because the number of people involved is 5721.

Note, 5721 is NOT the answer, 1 is the answer.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 29, 2008)

What about the bus driver? 

Andrew

P.S.  That is a variation on the old "As I was going to Saint Ives, I met a man with 7 wives....'


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

I think the birth control comment is a bit harsh, given that 65% of the people are just friends of the granddaughters .

The St Ives version is clearly superior, on account of rhyming...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jun 29, 2008)

Tom,

You must have been bored today 

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jun 29, 2008)

Andrew Fergus said:


> What about the bus driver?


He only got to that next bus station; the relief driver was the original man who took over from there to Kasoa. Naw...point taken Andrew !! The answer could be 2 unless the original man ended up being the bus driver himself !

Actually I was thinking the answer could be zero, because the exact quote from the original post was
"How many people got to Kasoa?" key word being "got" (referring to the future end result) where the actions in the story actually halted at the time the first man and everyone else were at the bus stop, with no bus yet having arrived taking anyone anywhere, or verification that a destination was completed by anyone.





cornflakegirl said:


> I think the birth control comment is a bit harsh, given that 65% of the people are just friends of the granddaughters .


With 7 people yielding 168 (24 each) and ultimately 2016 in just two generations? Yikes.





erik.van.geit said:


> Tom,
> You must have been bored today


Ha, actually I was a bit bored and had a few minutes before a football game was about to be shown on television.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jun 29, 2008)

And where does it say that the bus the man got on, actually went to Kasoa?  Maybe the bus was going to the airport.....

So I'd way you are right with zero - ignoring space/time arguments for the moment......


Andrew


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jun 29, 2008)

Space/Time arguments...ha ha. Actually I noticed this riddle circulating the web during the past month, it usually was accompanied with an Excel file whose password was the correct answer, which as I understand it, was the numeral 1.

Another from a few months ago was similar but had less ambiguity:

*See if you can unlock the attached spreadsheet.*

*Here is the question:*


*There are 7 girls on a bus.*

*Each girl has 7 backpacks.*

*In each backpack, there are 7 big cats.*
*For every big cat there are 7 little cats.*

*Question: How many legs are there in the bus?*

*The number of legs is the password to unlock the attached Excel *
*spreadsheet.*

*If you open it, add your name and send it on to see who else can *
*unlock it.*

The answer (password to get into the workbook) was 10990 though it could have been 10992 counting the legs of the bus driver (assuming he had 2 legs) which were not taken into consideration.


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey, this one has been circulating in the web since quite a few days now.

A man wanted to get into his work building, but he had forgotten his code. However, he did remember five clues. These are what those clues were:

1) The fifth number plus the third number equals fourteen.
2) The fourth number is one more than the second number.
3) The first number is one less than twice the second number.
4) The second number plus the third number equals ten.
5) The sum of all five numbers is 30.

What were the five numbers and in what order ?

Its a pretty simple one and you guys can crack it in no time


----------



## onlyadrafter (Jun 30, 2008)

7
4
6
5
8

is this correct?


----------



## Stormseed (Jun 30, 2008)

> is this correct?


 
Yes, it is


----------



## Nyanko (Jul 7, 2008)

Ignore me, I got it now !


----------



## Cbrine (Jul 7, 2008)

My question would be...."If he can't remember his **** code, how the hell did he remeber the clues to it"


----------



## Stormseed (Jul 7, 2008)

Cbrine said:


> My question would be...."If he can't remember his **** code, how the hell did he remeber the clues to it"



hehehehe


----------

